# CryENGINE 3 Makes Crysis 2 The Best Looking Console Game Ever?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Video: CryENGINE 3 Makes Crysis 2 The Best Looking Console Game Ever?*

Yesterday a plethora of Crysis 2 information was released across the web. We got the chance to see a brand new trailer and new details of the game were also divulged. 

But apart from the Time Square NY trailer released on yesterday, another trailer showcasing the power of Crytek's latest upgrade to its much celebrated engine was also revealed. It's called Crysis 2 Achieved with CryENGINE 3.






Source: N4G


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

A friend of mine has just built a gaming rig that runs the first Crysis maxed out with no problems. The second game will be an interesting test no doubt.

Getting it on consoles is going to be great, not east because graphics aside, the game isnt actually bad at all, as long as the second is at least as good as the first.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan you are one of the few people I know that stays on topic, the only time you mention the word PC was in reference to what your friend has done which is cool BTW. I have talked to lots of friends and it always breaks down to it won't look like the PC version or the PC version is better, when the question I ask is do you think this game will look better than any game to date that has been released on the 360 or PS3? Sorry I went off topic myself there This game looks good but as with all games I will need to get it in my hands to make the final judgment, this will be the first FPS that I have bought in a long time last time I bought a shooter was GoldenEye on the N64.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Goldeneye rocked man, and was the absolute pinnacle of my gaming skill, Ive never matched my ability since then. Perfect Dark is on XBL now BTW :T

I'd like to see any of the PC boys build a tower for £199 that could run Crysis like the consoles are going to. My pal just spent £2000 on his tower :devil:.

Its pretty cool this port is now happening. After all the speculation over a port of the first game, that didnt happen, its interesting to see they are now going to give it a go. Will it be the best looking console game, and will it look better on a particular console, both very interesting question IMO.


----------

